# Retiring



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gracie has gone to be spayed this morning, Coco will follow shortly and Cleo once the Jewels are older and off to their new homes.
I have decided that it is time to call it a day  I am sad but have had some problems recently and it comes to the point where enough is enough.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh Lynn I am sorry to hear that as we all know what wonderful kittens you have bred and how much love you pour into your cats. I can understand though as the heartache when things don't go smoothly would grind anyone down.
I hope the girls will come through the ops well and you can settle down to enjoy them for many many years to come.
hey, you wont miss the calls I am sure!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is sad to read.

I understand how you feel at the moment with things not going right, but do not make any rash decisions whilst you are down.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm sorry Lynn. you and your beautiful kittens will be missed by the cat community. Please don't leave here , cos if you do I'm coming with you.!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to read this and can understand why when things have not always gone smoothly but when you see the beautiful,happy ,healthy kittens you have allowed others to have it shows just how much you have given to the breed you love.
You can always change your mind after taking "time out" xx


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

When you are breeding it is almost impossible to imagine a time when there will be no kittens. The thought produces a feeling of panic but, when you weigh up the good and bad times, most breeders will admit the bad outweigh the good. This is not because there are more bad times than good but the bad are so overwhelming. There comes a time when you realise you have had enough. It was after 20 years for me but all I can say is that there is life after breeding.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

QOTN said:


> When you are breeding it is almost impossible to imagine a time when there will be no kittens. The thought produces a feeling of panic but, when you weigh up the good and bad times, most breeders will admit the bad outweigh the good. This is not because there are more bad times than good but the bad are so overwhelming. There comes a time when you realise you have had enough. It was after 20 years for me but all I can say is that there is life after breeding.


Thank you - it's been almost 10 years and I have loved having the babies. The worry, though, never stops, even when they have gone to new homes. 
I will still be around here @SusieRainbow - I can't imagine life without cat chat even if I have no more kittens


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I understand your decision Lynn, and wish you well.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im sorry to hear things have been difficult but very glad to hear you are not leaving PF.

<hugs>


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you - it's been almost 10 years and I have loved having the babies. *The worry, though, never stops, even when they have gone* *to new homes*.
> I will still be around here @SusieRainbow - I can't imagine life without cat chat even if I have no more kittens


This is one of the major problems. I still worry about my kittens. So many people don't keep in touch unless there is a problem and that can make you wonder what is happening to all the others. I find myself thinking on birthdays 'That is their 14th/15th/16th birthday now. I think I can stop worrying.' I hope you do not do the same.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear, but you need to do what is right for you.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Lynn but you have to do whatever feels right... on a selfish note I will be sad not to see anymore Lambchop babies on the forum as they are always my favourites x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

This is sad to hear, but you need to do what's right for you.

xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww Lynn - that's very sad. 
But totally understandable. 
Perhaps never say never again and treat it as a temporary break for the moment. 
There may come a time when you can do it again if you want to perhaps. 

I always try to keep my breeder updated with Grace and Little H - links to photos on here, Christmas cards, their new run and the books they have appeared in etc. 
I worry sometimes that it may be too much contact if everyone is doing the same but want her to know how they are and how much they mean to me if she is interested.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So sorry. But if the time is right. Hugs.
Hopefully your babies will have babies....

It was a great pleasure to have their pics and posts.

Thank you for them all.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Aww Lynn I am sorry! That must have been a very difficult decision for you.

You put heart & soul into each & every one, which shows. I understand & respect your decision though. 

What a shame for the Siamese breed for there can't be any breeders such as you. Your legacy lives on in so many happy homes.

I will so miss the excitement of seeing those tiny tails with little oval faces each time.




I knew I should have had little Knot, I'm off to thump my husband.


Much love to you, along with a full recovery for your beautiful girls xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Aww so sorry to hear this but you need to do what you feel is right for you. Hugs.
I've loved seeing all your pics of your darling babies & of your girls. I'm glad you aren't leaving PF CC xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Lynn, but if it feels the right thing to do, you must do it.  

You can be justifiably proud of all those beautiful sweet-natured kittens you have bred.  A really satisfying achievement, though I can understand there have been some worrying times, and some very stressful times along the way.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It seems more real now that I have Gracie home  She was wonderful at the vets, charmed the vet nurse, who is a confessed 'dog' person and hadn't met a Siamese before (she's new) No hissing from the others when we got home and Gracie is curled up next to me - her favourite place - purring. She's not touched her wound and I'm hoping to get away without using a cone. She has a rather large shaved area because somehow the glue got spilled over her  and she had to be shaved to get rid of it.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Glad to hear it all went with with Gracie today even if she did get an extra haircut . I'm sorry you're retiring, I'll miss the lambchops but you have to do what's best for you.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Lynn


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Glad all went well today.

Of course your gorgeous girl turned a "dog" lover! Beautiful face

Thinking of you x


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Aww this is very sad. If I wasnt literally at the other end of the country I would have loved one of your kittens some day.

Whilst it is very sad, its also completly understandable even thouch im not aware of your specific issues.

Wish you and your girls all the best for the future


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)

Aw :-[ I have not been here long lynn, but I feel very sad too about this. Endings bring beginnings though. So hopefully good ones :] xx

Your cats and babies are too gorgeous and I have also enjoyed them very much (in picture form obviously) I also have wished the circumstances were right that I could have one of your babies!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I am sorry to hear this but you have to do what's right for you. I"m glad Gracie got through her op ok and I hope you have lots of happy years with your girls without worrying about babies.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

You will miss it but you won't miss the worry and the work


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Noooooo. Lynn you cant! I had my heart set on a little lambchop one day  

On as serious note I completely understand why you feel like you do. It must take a huge amount work, comittment, finances and emotional strain. It must be heartbreaking to lose a kitten too. 

I hope you enjoy your retirement and are still around to guide me through siamese cats when I finally get to have one (or three!). Xxxx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Aww Lynn that is sad news but it is a decision that comes to us all at some point. I'd decided to give myself until xmas to make a decision whether to carry on or not. I actually decided to continue in July, made plans, then have promptly had three of the worst weeks ever, what with Lulu and her furball and now another poor girl fighting for her life.

I hope you will stay with the forum though.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear Lynn, I'm just starting out and can fully understand why you feel it's time to call it a day - it's a lot of heartache and hard work. Will you be keeping all your girls once neutered?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Tigermoon said:


> Aww Lynn that is sad news but it is a decision that comes to us all at some point. I'd decided to give myself until xmas to make a decision whether to carry on or not. I actually decided to continue in July, made plans, then have promptly had three of the worst weeks ever, what with Lulu and her furball and now another poor girl fighting for her life.


Hope everything turns out ok for your girl


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Lynn.

I hope the girls surgeries go well and they make a quick recovery.


----------

